# Politics and News > Rants, Opinions, Observations >  Cenk Uyger is an Operative

## The XL

Didn't know where to put this, so I'll put it here.

You know, this is a shame, because Cenk was one of the few liberal media  figures that I didn't despise.  I didn't agree with him on a lot of  things, like liberal economics and his gun control views, but he was  consistently anti war and pro civil liberties.  He also allegedly  supported getting money out of politics, which makes a lot of sense.  

But,  in my opinion, that was a facade and he's exposed himself now.  Cenk  always spoke out about the Iraq war, blasting Bush and the Republicans, but now he wants us to get involved  in Syria and back the Al-Qaeda led rebels.  Here's the video straight  from the horses mouth.  



All of these talkshow hosts are the same. Wouldn't even shock me if Alex Jones was an operative.

----------

Network (06-15-2013)

----------


## Network

Yep.

And unfortunately, most of the _alternative_ media is either op or fooled themselves.

----------

The XL (06-15-2013)

----------


## The XL

Jones and Uyger are especially dangerous, because they give you 90% truths, and are consistent with true libertarian and true liberal beliefs, respectively, but the 10% is extremely dangerous deception and misinformation.  

For instance, Uyger has a pretty solid liberal record.  Liberal, not corporatist progressive like a Maddow or some of the MSNBC hosts.  He also has "street cred" so to speak because he was fired from MSNBC, has spoken out against Obama, and runs his own "independent" media.  Because of this, real liberals who see through Democrat and Obama BS trust him.  That said, if a respectable liberal comes out in favor of a war with Syria, the aforementioned liberals will give it a second thought, or even agree with it, because a respectable liberal that they trust is in favor of it.

As for Alex Jones, he won't even necessarily be wrong.  He'll just scream like a mother fucking lunatic and kill the message.  Like when he spoke in favor of the second amendment on Piers Morgans show.  Was his content wrong or inaccurate?  No.  But anyone watching thought he was a madman, didn't even listen to what he was saying because of the insane tone and body language, and will associate supporters of the second amendment with him.

This is all carefully crafted deception.  Even the people you feel are trustworthy may not be so.

----------


## Guest

Alex is nuts because he fell down the rabbit hole on this stuff.  I don't believe he's an operative.  I think he's someone like me who had a radio show.

----------


## The XL

> Alex is nuts because he fell down the rabbit hole on this stuff.  I don't believe he's an operative.  I think he's someone like me who had a radio show.


I thought that until the Morgan interview.  Here he was, on national TV, with a different sort of audience, and he had the perfect stage to make the case for the second Amendment.  He failed.  I'm sorry, dude lost his composure immediately.  It looked like an act.  I hope I'm wrong on Alex, but I'm not so sure anymore.

Jesse Ventura has done a much better job being pro gun on Morgans show.

----------


## Guest

> I thought that until the Morgan interview.  Here he was, on national TV, with a different sort of audience, and he had the perfect stage to make the case for the second Amendment.  He failed.  I'm sorry, dude lost his composure immediately.  It looked like an act.  I hope I'm wrong on Alex, but I'm not so sure anymore.
> 
> Jesse Ventura has done a much better job being pro gun on Morgans show.


They also kept him in a dirty hot bathroom prior to the show and he had been followed all day.  He said they purposefully worked him up into a spin before he went on.

----------


## Network

Good points @The XL and basically my feelings about those 2.  I haven't watched Cenk all that often, but I know he annoyed me, seemed scripted and sarcastically _wrong_, like Jon Leibowitz.  I know he's said some stupid shit about libertarianism, typical statist stuff.

I have listened to Jones a lot because he's entertaining to me half of the time. I enjoy rants.   :Smile:   I'll just say that these last few events left me with little doubt that his operation has an agenda. They came out with all of the Craft International bullshit about Boston and were pushing the medicated Lanza idea, completely ignored the fake characters.  They did the same things with 911..._the government killed 3000 people_.

I've come to a rather recent conclusion that many so-called "gatekeepers" are there to protect the main arm of propaganda, the media.  In other words, the basic facts of the story are correctly reported by the CIA media, commence with the fear.  When in fact, the media is completely involved in the *psy*op.

----------


## The XL

> They also kept him in a dirty hot bathroom prior to the show and he had been followed all day.  He said they purposefully worked him up into a spin before he went on.


When I was 18, I had to wait an extra hour before a job interview.  It was June, like 90 degrees, and there was no AC in the waiting room.  I was all dressed up.  I was mad as hell.

I didn't explode like a lunatic.  And that interview was far less important than Alexs interview with Piers.

----------


## Guest

@Network

am I an operative because I also believe that some of these people exist and are MK Ultra types?  MK Ultra happened and it is a historical fact.

----------


## The XL

> @Network
> 
> am I an operative because I also believe that some of these people exist and are MK Ultra types?  MK Ultra happened and it is a historical fact.


You believe a lot of it is fabricated or exaggerated, though.  These head alternative media guys don't even touch the fact that a lot of these deaths are exaggerated.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

I disagree with Cenk's position on this, but I think you're blowing what he said out of proportion. I also think the Iraq/Syria comparisons are lacking. While both conflicts have been started the same way (hey, look, there's a Middle Eastern dictator killing his people with chemical weapons), the situation in both countries is different.

I don't agree with intervening in Syria, but I can understand why some like Cenk would accept it. 100,000 people dead, with inevitably more to come, is a LOT of people dead. 

Besides, he didn't say he supported military intervention (and specifically said no to it), just aid to the rebels.

----------


## Guest

> You believe a lot of it is fabricated or exaggerated, though.  These head alternative media guys don't even touch the fact that a lot of these deaths are exaggerated.


I ONLY believe it because of some of the pictures @Network posted.  Cenk wouldn't because he would look stupid.  Alex might believe it but ...

----------


## The XL

> I disagree with Cenk's position on this, but I think you're blowing what he said out of proportion. I also think the Iraq/Syria comparisons are lacking. While both conflicts have been started the same way (hey, look, there's a Middle Eastern dictator killing his people with chemical weapons), the situation in both countries is different.
> 
> I don't agree with intervening in Syria, but I can understand why some like Cenk would accept it. 100,000 people dead, with inevitably more to come, is a LOT of people dead. 
> 
> Besides, he didn't say he supported military intervention (and specifically said no to it), just aid to the rebels.


People claimed Saddam killed a huge amount of his own people, too.  I don't see much of a difference.

I'm sorry, if he's actually not an operative, he's a massive hypocrite.

It's actually even worse because we're backing an Al Queda infested group.  Anyone supporting this is not paying attention, or an operative.

----------



----------


## The XL

> I ONLY believe it because of some of the pictures @Network posted.  Cenk wouldn't because he would look stupid.  Alex might believe it but ...


If nobodies like me, you, and Network can see this stuff, I'm sure powerful alternative media types like Cenk and Alex are in the know.

----------


## Guest

> If nobodies like me, you, and Network can see this stuff, I'm sure powerful alternative media types like Cenk and Alex are in the know.


If Alex Jones said no one died they would crucify him for cruelty.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> People claimed Saddam killed a huge amount of his own people, too.  I don't see much of a difference.
> 
> I'm sorry, if he's actually not an operative, he's a massive hypocrite.
> 
> It's actually even worse because we're backing an Al Queda infested group.  Anyone supporting this is not paying attention, or an operative.


The alternative is to support a dictator and Hezbollah, which is why I don't think we should get involved. But some people can't just stand around and watch over a hundred thousand people get ruthlessly murdered without doing anything about it.

IMO, that's why they waited so long to intervene. They wanted to wear down the resistances of the opposition.

----------


## The XL

> The alternative is to support a dictator and Hezbollah, which is why I don't think we should get involved. But some people can't just stand around and watch over a hundred thousand people get ruthlessly murdered without doing anything about it.
> 
> IMO, that's why they waited so long to intervene. They wanted to wear down the resistances of the opposition.


It makes less sense than supporting the Iraq war, which most liberals whined about.

----------


## The XL

> If Alex Jones said no one died they would crucify him for cruelty.


I'm pretty sure he got it worse in the mid 90s when like 0.000001% of people believed him.

----------


## Guest

> The alternative is to support a dictator and Hezbollah, which is why I don't think we should get involved. But some people can't just stand around and watch over a hundred thousand people get ruthlessly murdered without doing anything about it.
> 
> IMO, that's why they waited so long to intervene. They wanted to wear down the resistances of the opposition.


Actually the alternative is to stay out of it.  That dictator also kept Christians safe.  The rebels are beheading them.

I'm going to quote Tanisha from my block, wise woman that she was, and say this: _We should not involve ourselves with trifling people._

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (06-15-2013),The XL (06-15-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Actually the alternative is to stay out of it.  That dictator also kept Christian safe.  The rebels are beheading them.
> 
> I'm going to quote Tanisha from my block, wise woman that she was, and say this: _We should not involve ourselves with trifling people._


I meant the alternative for people who believe in interventionism.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> It makes less sense than supporting the Iraq war, which most liberals whined about.


I disagree. I see Iraq and Syria as different conflicts with similar beginnings. Iraq wasn't in the midst of a civil war.

----------


## Network

Here's why they're pushing the "psychiatric drugs" meme.  

1st of all, so many people in America are already on some kind of psychotropic drug.  Gotta take their guns.

Then, there's an effort to paint people who question obvious liars (the state and all its tentacles) as mental cases.  This may have been done before in history at some point, I'm thinking Germany for some reason. 

There's been an influx of people questioning official lies because they are becoming more and more blatant (maybe there is a reason for that). There is more of an attempt by the major media operatives to tell all the people who believe their nonsense how we conspiracy theorists are insane.  Claims of us harassing families and whatnot to plant a seed of scorn. 

Move the theorists on up into the unfit to own a weapon category.  Success.

----------


## The XL

> I disagree. I see Iraq and Syria as different conflicts with similar beginnings. Iraq wasn't in the midst of a civil war.


We're backing Al Qaeda, dude.  These Al CIA-da rebels likely have our funding and orders.  

I'm not even convinced the death numbers are anywhere close to legit.  Saddam allegedly killed more of his people, anyway.

----------


## Guest

They ARE putting us on these drugs for a reason.  They ARE keeping kids all nuts.  I'm not seeing what's wrong with alerting people to it.  Those drugs make us more susceptible to trauma based mind control.

----------


## Network

More Jones problems I've had all along:

People he talks to about economics:

Max Keiser - national socialist, formely of Wall St, now pretending to be a bank hater
Lyndon LaRouche - national socialist New New Dealer
Webster Tarpley - national socialist New New Dealer
Gerald Celente - "Direct democracy" promoter

The only libertarian I've heard on his show is Lew Rockwell and they never talk economics, just government-hate.

----------


## Guest

> More Jones problems I've had all along:
> 
> People he talks to about economics:
> 
> Max Keiser - national socialist, formely of Wall St, now pretending to be a bank hater
> Lyndon LaRouche - national socialist New New Dealer
> Webster Tarpley - national socialist New New Dealer
> Gerald Celente - "Direct democracy" promoter
> 
> *The only libertarian I've heard on his show is Lew Rockwell and they never talk economics, just government-hate*.


Is government hate a bad thing?  I hate the government, too.  What's there to love about it?  It's like a tick right now, ruining my summer fun.

----------


## Network

> They ARE putting us on these drugs for a reason.  They ARE keeping kids all nuts.  I'm not seeing what's wrong with alerting people to it.  Those drugs make us more susceptible to trauma based mind control.



Yes, they are putting more and more people on drugs. It should be talked about, but if the drugs are not causing people to shoot up a crowd, then you shouldn't be blaming psychiatric problems or the drugs. If you do, you're vilifying everyone on a psychotropic and everyone with...autism. lol

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> We're backing Al Qaeda, dude.  These Al CIA-da rebels likely have our funding and orders.  
> 
> I'm not even convinced the death numbers are anywhere close to legit.  Saddam allegedly killed more of his people, anyway.


Yes, NOW Al Qaeda is involved, but they weren't at first.

----------


## Network

> Is government hate a bad thing?  I hate the government, too.  What's there to love about it?  It's like a tick right now, ruining my summer fun.


No, that's a good thing, but when you're talking to 4 national socialists who want a state bank about economics, seems like you might wanna mix it up a bit, unless that's what you're endorsing.

Don't ask the infowarriors to go any deeper into their research either or ask them about Knights.  Sure, they'll entertain lizard theories, but don't ask about those people with titles like:

His Most Eminent Highness Fra' Matthew Festing, Prince and Grand Master of the Sovereign Military Hospitaller Order of St. John of Jerusalem, of Rhodes and of Malta

----------


## Guest

> No, that's a good thing, but when you're talking to 4 national socialists who want a state bank about economics, seems like you might wanna mix it up a bit, unless that's what you're endorsing.
> 
> Don't ask the infowarriors to go any deeper into their research either or ask them about Knights.  Sure, they'll entertain lizard theories, but don't ask about those people with titles like:
> 
> His Most Eminent Highness Fra' Matthew Festing, Prince and Grand Master of the Sovereign Military Hospitaller Order of St. John of Jerusalem, of Rhodes and of Malta


Well, he used to be more anti-Catholic and anti-Jew and then people jumped all over his shit.

----------


## Network

> Well, he used to be more anti-Catholic and anti-Jew and then people jumped all over his shit.



They aren't Catholics or Jews.

The most powerful man in the world.  What you didn't think it was a geek?

----------


## The XL

> Yes, NOW Al Qaeda is involved, but they weren't at first.


It is what it is at this point.  Right now, backing the rebels is backing Al CIAda.

----------



----------


## Network

Michael Rivero from whatreallyhappened.com

National socialist - wants our brilliant government officials to control the currency
Used to work for NASA....lol
Goes on and on about Izreal causing everything.

The only people telling the truth and the whole truth have radio shows with 10 listeners.  lmao

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> It is what it is at this point.  Right now, backing the rebels is backing Al CIAda.


It's also backing rebels against a totalitarian regime.

----------


## The XL

War begets war.  I don't care how good the cause may or may not be.

We need to get the globalists and bankers out of this country and our government, establish some sort of minarchist government, or anarchism, don't care which one, and set a non interventionist foreign policy.  Make it known to the world that we will mind our business, but will have no qualms about blowing you up in self defense if you're dumb enough to attack us.

The best way America can change the rest of the world is by leading by example.  End the drug war, end all the wars, respect civil liberties, kick bankers the fuck out, end corporate welfare, have a respectable, logical justice system, etc.

----------


## The XL

> It's also backing rebels against a totalitarian regime.


Right, and how is overthrowing that regime any better when the replacement will be some AlCiada mouthpiece that will be under the globalists control?

Why pick between terminal cancer or ebola when you can just stay the hell out of it and mind your business?

----------



----------


## Network

Is there someone in this thread who thinks that the Arab Spring was a natural occurrence, including Libya and Syria?

How convenient, Syria is right next to Iran!  _Do you believe there is any propaganda? 
_
Here you go
http://www.youtube.com/user/SyrianGirlpartisan
http://landdestroyer.blogspot.com/

----------

The XL (06-15-2013)

----------


## Guest

> It's also backing rebels against a totalitarian regime.


Rebels that would also be totalitarian once in control.  It's like had we backed the Ayatollah in Iran during the 1970s.  The revolutionaries were fighting against a corrupt, highly controlled state and what did they get?  A religious highly controlled state.

We need to stay out.

----------

The XL (06-15-2013)

----------


## The XL

> Rebels that would also be totalitarian once in control.  It's like had we backed the Ayatollah in Iran during the 1970s.  The revolutionaries were fighting against a corrupt, highly controlled state and what did they get?  A religious highly controlled state.
> 
> We need to stay out.


This.  There is absolutely no logical argument under any circumstance to support the rebels.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> It's also backing rebels against a totalitarian regime.


You realize that you would be sending me to Syria to fight alongside some of the same people who tried to blow me up in Iraq and maybe Afghanistan, right?

----------

The XL (06-15-2013)

----------


## Network

I wonder if Assad and Ahmadinajihad are really controlled?  

Once you know how Hitler was funded, and Stalin thanked America for the support, how can you assume that wars are not orchestrated?

----------


## The XL

> I wonder if Assad and Ahmadinajihad are really controlled?  
> 
> Once you know how Hitler was funded, and Stalin thanked America for the support, how can you assume that wars are not orchestrated?


I think Assad, Ahmadinejad, and Saddam got invaded/will get invaded because they're too sovereign for the globalists tastes.

----------


## The XL

> You realize that you would be sending me to Syria to fight alongside some of the same people who tried to blow me up in Iraq and maybe Afghanistan, right?


This.  It's insane how some people don't see this.

----------


## Network

> I think Assad, Ahmadinejad, and Saddam got invaded/will get invaded because they're too sovereign for the globalists tastes.


I don't see why they would've lasted this long without being assassinated in order to install a puppet.  

Wars are highly profitable when you print or steal all of the money.  Wars also end in global treaties towards the goal of all the peasants underneath a single crushing authority.

The central bank of America was established for the purpose of war.  As were Lincoln's greenbacks (take that one national socialists).

The central bank of London also sparked their military ventures into 90% of the planet's nations.

----------


## The XL

> I don't see why they would've lasted this long without being assassinated in order to install a puppet.  
> 
> Wars are highly profitable when you print or steal all of the money.  Wars also end in global treaties towards the goal of all the peasants underneath a single crushing authority.


Well, at least Saddam must have done something to piss them off.  Assad too, maybe.  I guess that will depend on whether he wins or not.

----------


## Network

> Well, at least Saddam must have done something to piss them off.  Assad too, maybe.  I guess that will depend on whether he wins or not.



Saddam and Gaddafi might be chilling in perpville.  Well known that Saddam had several doubles.

We have a picture of Obama and Gaddafi shaking hands.  SHTF fast!

----------


## The XL

> Saddam and Gaddafi might be chilling in perpville.  Well known that Saddam had several doubles.
> 
> We have a picture of Obama and Gaddafi shaking hands.  SHTF fast!


It's not easy for a dictator to willingly give up power and fame.  They might not have wanted to step down and go into obscurity.  

Just a possibility, I suppose.

----------


## Network

I bet if there were such a thing as a nuclear weapon, Saddam and/or Gaddafi would've had one.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

One more time, for the record: _I do not agree with Cenk or the interventionists on this._

All I'm saying is that one policy disagreement is not enough to crucify a civil liberties ally, especially not now.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> You realize that you would be sending me to Syria to fight alongside some of the same people who tried to blow me up in Iraq and maybe Afghanistan, right?


No, I of all people most certainly would not be.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (06-15-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> I bet if there were such a thing as a nuclear weapon, Saddam and/or Gaddafi would've had one.


Really? So now nukes don't exist?

Jesus, man.

----------

Network (06-15-2013)

----------


## The XL

> One more time, for the record: _I do not agree with Cenk or the interventionists on this._
> 
> All I'm saying is that one policy disagreement is not enough to crucify a civil liberties ally, especially not now.



The two biggest tools of the globalists are fabricated warfare and currency manipulation.

Anyone who supports either is not my ally.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> One more time, for the record: _I do not agree with Cenk or the interventionists on this._
> 
> All I'm saying is that one policy disagreement is not enough to crucify a civil liberties ally, especially not now.


I don't know how much of an ally this dude is when he agreed with Rand Paul's filiblizzard and then twisted his words around to backstab him later. I'm not fond of the twerp.  I think he throws libertarians a bone every now and then but that hes a straight up progressive.  

Y'all know he was once a conservative right?  How do you go from conservative to progressive and then back to libertarianism?

----------


## The XL

> I bet if there were such a thing as a nuclear weapon, Saddam and/or Gaddafi would've had one.


There have been a massive amount of people in Japan that spoke of nukes.  There are pictures documenting the damage of Nagasaki and Hiroshima.

I think it would be really hard to fake that.

----------


## Network

> Really? So now nukes don't exist?
> 
> Jesus, man.



They're probably exaggerated.  Have you seen one?  Do you think they could fit into a suitcase?

We don't know what we can believe...  Many people do believe that Hiroshima was firebombed, not nuked.  I haven't had the time to look at it but considering everything else...??

Do you think Libyans and Iraqis were too dumb to figure it out?  Americans perfected it before WWI?  I suppose so.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (06-15-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> The two biggest tools of the globalists are fabricated warfare and currency manipulation.
> 
> Anyone who supports either is not my ally.


Well, then it'll be a cold day in hell before you get anywhere toward instituting your philosophy, because you'll have to convert the people that believe in those things, and you can't convert them by being a jerk.

----------


## The XL

> Well, then it'll be a cold day in hell before you get anywhere toward instituting your philosophy, because you'll have to convert the people that believe in those things, and you can't convert them by being a jerk.


You also can't convert them by appeasing them, Mr. Paine.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> I don't know how much of an ally this dude is when he agreed with Rand Paul's filiblizzard and then twisted his words around to backstab him later. I'm not fond of the twerp.  I think he throws libertarians a bone every now and then but that hes a straight up progressive.


I only saw the support for the filiblizzard. Where did he backstab Rand?




> Y'all know he was once a conservative right?  How do you go from conservative to progressive and then back to libertarianism?


I don't know that he's ever gone "back," as far as I know he's still a prog.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> You also can't convert them by appeasing them, Mr. Paine.


Nope, you're correct. That's why we have to find middle ground.

----------


## Network

Good point though, Mr. Paine.

A raving lunatic like Hitler or Stalin did not use a nuclear weapon.  Why didn't Hitler just get a nuke shoved up Berlin's ass?

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Good point though, Mr. Paine.
> 
> A raving lunatic like Hitler or Stalin did not use a nuclear weapon.  Why didn't Hitler just get a nuke shoved up Berlin's ass?


As far as we know, they didn't have them. We stole the science from Hitler, but then so did Stalin.

Me personally, I don't think Stalin was a lunatic like Hitler.

----------


## The XL

> Nope, you're correct. That's why we have to find middle ground.


There is no middle ground when it comes to an issue like interventionism.  You're either for it or against it.

It's not being a jerk, it's being logical.  It's the same reason why I didn't consider supporters of the Iraq war my allies 10 years ago.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> I only saw the support for the filiblizzard. Where did he backstab Rand?


When Rand made the case about a crime in progress and him not caring whether it was a gun or a drone that got him he jumped on him.  Kokesh covered the whole interview and the entire truth.  He didn't.  Rand was talking about the bug/taser drones but Cenk didn't mention that and said he went back on the filiblizzard.




> I don't know that he's ever gone "back," as far as I know he's still a prog.


That'a what I mean.  He can't come back to not being stupid or else he'll look completely flip flopper.  He has to maintain the course.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (06-15-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Well, then it'll be a cold day in hell before you get anywhere toward instituting your philosophy, because you'll have to convert the people that believe in those things, and you can't convert them by being a jerk.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (06-15-2013),The XL (06-15-2013)

----------


## Network

We stole Nazis from Germany and created NASA with von Braun and Walt Disney.  Project Paperclip, another Knights of Malta CIA Roman fascist Hoax.

Don't be silly.

----------


## Network

> As far as we know, they didn't have them. We stole the science from Hitler, but then so did Stalin.
> 
> Me personally, I don't think Stalin was a lunatic like Hitler.



How many of his own people did Stalin kill?  Was that a lie?  Jesus, man.

But, we do know for sure that Hitler didn't kill nearly as many as claimed, so I guess Stalin's murderous ways could be exaggerated as well.

----------

The XL (06-15-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> How many of his own people did Stalin kill?  Was that a lie?  Jesus, man.
> 
> But, we do know for sure that Hitler didn't kill nearly as many as claimed, so I guess Stalin's murderous ways could be exaggerated as well.


I'm going to not let Rina have the computer back or else errybodys gonna hafta hear about her uncle again.

----------


## The XL

Yeah, Stalin allegedly killed more people than Hitler.  I don't see how he's not a psychopath.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> How many of his own people did Stalin kill?  Was that a lie?  Jesus, man.
> 
> But, we do know for sure that Hitler didn't kill nearly as many as claimed, so I guess Stalin's murderous ways could be exaggerated as well.


Oh, Stalin was a murderer alright, and killed 2-3 times the people Hitler killed. I just don't think he's insane. I think he was fully in control of his mental faculties.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> I'm going to not let Rina have the computer back or else errybodys gonna hafta hear about her uncle again.


Would you ask her to call me, please? I can't seem to get through.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Would you ask her to call me, please? I can't seem to get through.


Sho nuff.  She's taking a shower.  I'll tell her when she gets out, but no taking sides since I've always been nice to you.   :Big Grin:

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (06-15-2013)

----------


## Network

I see no other reason to make this gesture...with both hands.  This is the universal gesture for _"we're hoaxing you mofos in every which way"_

----------

TheTemporaryBG (06-15-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

the vast majority of the media are Operatives.    I wonder.  Do you think they think they will be part of the ruling elite or that the ruling elite will need them?

Guess who is first to go in situations like that.

----------


## Calypso Jones

The Corona
The corona is a hand gesture that is carried out by pointing the index and pinkie finger upwards and the two middle fingers and thumb curled towards the palm. This hand gesture is considered as the symbol of the devil in many cultures. The two pointing fingers indicate the horns of the Devil. This symbol is used the University of Texas to symbolize 'the Longhorn', their university mascot. The corona is also widely used by rock stars in as a positive hand gesture. This is also one of the good hand gestures in different cultures like Buddhism and Hinduism. This gestures means the Karana Mudra used to dispel the evil. In the Mediterranean, it an old symbol that means 'cuckold', that is, your wife is cheating on you.
Read more at Buzzle: http://www.buzzle.com/articles/hand-...-cultures.html

----------


## Calypso Jones

> I see no other reason to make this gesture...with both hands. This is the universal gesture for _"we're hoaxing you mofos in every which way"_



how do you know this photo isn't photo shopped?

----------


## Dick Wonderpants

I firmly believe that the longer this guy has been in the country, the more indoctrinated he's become.  When he first immigrated here, he was a conservative.  And now he just moves further and further and further to the left.  I think some of these people just fall in with the wrong crowd.  Like kids in school that start acting up and getting into trouble.  It happened to Arianna Huffington, too.

----------


## Dick Wonderpants

> I see no other reason to make this gesture...with both hands.  This is the universal gesture for _"we're hoaxing you mofos in every which way"_


Maybe he was just at a Dio show.

----------


## The XL

I try to keep an eye on Alex Jones and Cenk Uyger, because they are the biggest alternative Libertarian and liberal news souces, and I'm convinced now even more than before that Cenk is an operative.  







Keep promoting half truths, and keep glorifying and feigning outrage over a non issue.  Sellouts make me sick.

Screw the middle aged operatives.

----------

